# My GBR breeding Vid.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol well here they are. First timers. well Females a second timer. but as a pair lol. no doubt their gona get eaten but its a good start. let the Learning Begin!.






Cams not best quality but it did the job .

Kelly.


----------



## blossom112 (Mar 19, 2008)

Very nice!!! 
good luck!!


----------



## FishyCracker (Feb 5, 2009)

That is awesome, how long have you had them?


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

The male about 3 days. The female about a month now. good timeing? lol.

Thanks Blossom


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

*The GBR's eggs hatched.*

Sweet its been about 38/40 hours and the eggs are now empy. mom and dad dug a small pit in the back inbetween a few stems of a plant i have. so i took a pic and its a bit blurry but its good enough to see the little guys .


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Cool congrats on the fry hope they do well for you . Pat


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

Congrats  Very good stuff! So rare to catch fish doing the deed, always a welcome surprise when you walk into it in the fish room. I hope they prove to be good parents for you 

On a side note, I see you keep ant colonies.. I used to be interested in that when I was a kid. Would love to see some pics if you have em .


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

hey nice pics and vid tropicana. congrats! those are pretty nice looking fish! German blue rams... i may look into that for a future tank... maybe a cichlid tank.


----------



## Abb (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Cory, lol they have proven to be good parents untill i had to treat the male for worms, not sure of the type of worm but he took a beating after the treatment. one of the worms actually pushed through his scales trying to get out untill it died. kinda nasty. so he has a few sores atm. since then hes had no interest in the fry bc he felt like shit so he left the female to care for them. being a female and rather new she put them on a verticle log and then you can guess what happend next. baby falls and dissapears lol.. im sure they would have been good parents if i hadnt treated the male but i had to. As for the ants ill try to throw a pic up! but there all in hibernation and not much activity atm. 

Hey breeze thanks! lol i love these fish i was actually thinking of turning my 180gal into a planted/growout tank for the fry if it gets serious lol just looking at my rams is making me want to haha. there amazing fish i would definatly recommend them if u can get the perfect water for em, their supposibly as hard to keep as discus. but its definatly worth it trust me lol. Thanks for the comments everyone ill keep this thread going if they spawn again soon .


----------



## Abb (Mar 7, 2009)

oh lol shit this is my bros accnt haha its Tropicana! no worries


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

*Ants*

Hey cory i had some spare time so i tried to get a few decent pics with my cam, The picture of the open style ant colony has Lasius Niger, a small brown ant thats very widespread. currently about 1 queen 200 workers and around 100 larvae/pupa. The second close up pic its a species of Carpenter ant thats native around here its close to Camponotus pennsylvanicus but my species has a dark red thorax(middle part) so its a bit different. Currently theirs 1 queen 1 worker 1 large larvae (infront of queen) and about 5 small larvae and 20 or so eggs. Ive had them for about 2 years now. small colony since last fall. The 3rd ant colony is at the same stage as my Carpenter ants.


----------



## viperblue21 (Feb 10, 2009)

*mine spawned only once*

I forgot to turn the heater back on after a water change which i think got things rolling, but eggs were eaten. Since then ive done water changes to recreate the rainy season (cooler water) which is supposed to initiate spawning. They also ate some molly fry so im wondering if the live food is whats missing. Good Luck


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

What happens when males and female queens are born in your colony? Do you have a way to allow them to mate and thus produce more queens? I don't know what the lifespan of a queen ant is but I assume it isnt too long meaning you would eventually need a new one? Perhaps we should discuss over pm or start a new thread if others are interested in the off topic section rather than derail this thread, but Im really interested . 

THanks for the pics!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

sure ill start a new thread later tonight cory.

When i breed my rams i only do one water change(slightly cooler) and keep heater going at 82-83, thne it seems to happen lol i do it after i notice my females belly get quite large. it seems i can make them lay eggs and do the deed successfully but its the keeping them alive/them eating the eggs problem that gets me somtimes.ive had 2 completely random over night deaths on GBR's.


----------



## viperblue21 (Feb 10, 2009)

how often does her belly get big


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

well if u feed them good food and a good variety of foods. maby every week and a half. BUT only if u remove the eggs or if they eat them, will she get in the mood to start producing more eggs again. If you leave the eggs and let the parents take care of them then it will be untill they stop taking care of their young and kick them outa the tank lol.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Allright They Spawned Again yesterday around 9pm so saturday around 11am-1pm they will Hatch! lol I hope they work out this time since my fish are cured of worms now and they dont have to deal with the Meds.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

The Fry are now wigglers and i counted abut 20-30, The male has dug a small pit and their sitting in their atm. He also Kicked the female out of the tank lol to territorial so i moved her into my brothers 75gal planted.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

They are Cleaning the drifwood in my bro's 75gal planted so im going to artificially try and grow them this time.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Allrighty, they laid abou 100 eggs and i currently moved them to a small 5.5gal tank to hatch and start their lives. i have a 20gal on standby untill they get larger. IF i can get them to live/grow.


----------

